# Thinking about a pre wet system and looking for advise.



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a 55 gal. plastic drum i will mix the solution in using a submersible sump pump to circulate the liquid, and am thinking of using a 15 gal. ATV sprayer to spray at the spinner. I'm a one man show and want to keep it simple and low cost for the first try. I can always upgrade the pump and nozzles as they are relatively in-expensive. Looking for in put from the guys that have done this.
Thank You
Mike


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Got it all hooked up. Toggle switch in cab, installed a .40 fan nozzle spraying just above the spinner.


----------



## boatmehcanic (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of your setup. I'm interested in doing the same thing.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

boatmehcanic;2056700 said:


> Do you have any pictures of your setup. I'm interested in doing the same thing.


I'll take some later today. I used a 15gal. ATV sprayer.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Sounds like you got it figured out. What we did with a system like that is wired it into the clutch, so whenever that is engaged, it sends power to the 12v pump. One less switch to remember to turn on and off all night long. If you (or we) decide not to pre-treat on a particular night, we just turn the pump off before we head out. We pre-treat more than we don't.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

STARSHIP;2056865 said:


> Sounds like you got it figured out. What we did with a system like that is wired it into the clutch, so whenever that is engaged, it sends power to the 12v pump. One less switch to remember to turn on and off all night long. If you (or we) decide not to pre-treat on a particular night, we just turn the pump off before we head out. We pre-treat more than we don't.


I used a lighted toggle so hopefully i won't forget it's on.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

V box or tailgate? If tailgate run it in the auger trough. You will be glad you did.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

boatmehcanic;2056700 said:


> Do you have any pictures of your setup. I'm interested in doing the same thing.


Here are some pics. I hope they help. Ignore the zip ties on the nozzle as they are temporary.
Mike


----------



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

What material are you going to spray?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

rjets00;2057709 said:


> What material are you going to spray?


liquid calcium chloride


----------



## boatmehcanic (Dec 27, 2010)

How long are you expecting the 15 gal to last?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

boatmehcanic;2058049 said:


> How long are you expecting the 15 gal to last?


On auger setting 3 it will treat my spreader load with 7.6 gallons per ton and when i refill the spreader i'll top off the tank.


----------



## boatmehcanic (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you making the liquid calcum cloride yourself or buying it premade?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

boatmehcanic;2061276 said:


> Are you making the liquid calcum cloride yourself or buying it premade?


I am making it myself using a 55gal plastic drum and a submersible sump pump to mix it.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

What is the pump


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

SteveR;2061987 said:


> What is the pump


the sump pump circulates the water dissolving the flakes.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

mpriester;2062139 said:


> the sump pump circulates the water dissolving the flakes.


Right, I just didn't know what you are using for a pump


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Just an ordinary plastic submersible sump pump.


----------



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

What is the mix ratio of calcium to water?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice! We run a 35 gallon tank right in front of our v box with a shurflo 1.6gal/minute pump and run it to where it comes off the conveyor and have another nozzle at the spinner if we need more pre treat. We just treat with the same liquid we apply to lots. We use (with running one nozzle) about 33 gallons to a full 2 yard v box. You'll be surprised the amount of salt your going to save.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

rjets00;2062434 said:


> What is the mix ratio of calcium to water?


Right now i have a mix of 50lb. dow flake to 20gal. water and when i see that not being enough i will bump it up to a 32% mix which would be 80lb. dow flake to 20gal. water, but i feel in my area the lesser of two will suffice for the majority of winter.


----------



## plowin21532 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. I've been thinking about doing a similar setup on my v-box


----------



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

mpriester;2062526 said:


> Right now i have a mix of 50lb. dow flake to 20gal. water and when i see that not being enough i will bump it up to a 32% mix which would be 80lb. dow flake to 20gal. water, but i feel in my area the lesser of two will suffice for the majority of winter.


How do you mix? Does the flake dissolve in water pretty good and stay that way? Where did to get your Dow flake?


----------



## plowin21532 (Sep 26, 2012)

What are you paying for dow flake?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

rjets00;2064331 said:


> How do you mix? Does the flake dissolve in water pretty good and stay that way? Where did to get your Dow flake?


I put the water in the drum, set the sump pump in it about a foot from the bottom and plug it in. While the pump is pump is running i add the flake. The water being circulated by the pump dissolves and mixes it. Agway.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

plowin21532;2064387 said:


> What are you paying for dow flake?


Its around $16 for 50lb., a pallet is a little less.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

plowin21532;2064327 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I've been thinking about doing a similar setup on my v-box


No problem, this is my first run at it and i wanted to do it as cheap possible. I can always upgrade.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

mpriester;2064527 said:


> I put the water in the drum, set the sump pump in it about a foot from the bottom and plug it in. While the pump is pump is running i add the flake. The water being circulated by the pump dissolves and mixes it. Agway.


I have had a batch mixed for a little over a week with no seperation.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Finally got around to attaching the sprayer the way i wanted to above the spinner . You can see 2 wingnuts(all stainless bolts and nuts) holding the mount this way it's easy to remove the hose to take off the spinner assembly if needed and in the other photo i made a little wand to spray the salt in my buckets with brine before i spread them on sidewalks. It's not the fanciest but it will do the job. Hopefully i will get to try it out this year.
Stay Safe
Mike


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

So I too just added a 35 gallon tank setup in front of my 2.5yd salter unit, how will I be saving "bulk" salt when pre-treating it at the spinner? Do I need to lower my feed rates or conveyor speeds?? I have been using liquids solo and our big salter solo but thought I would combine them this season to try and save.

Any info would help..

Thanks



Brian Young;2062446 said:


> Nice! We run a 35 gallon tank right in front of our v box with a shurflo 1.6gal/minute pump and run it to where it comes off the conveyor and have another nozzle at the spinner if we need more pre treat. We just treat with the same liquid we apply to lots. We use (with running one nozzle) about 33 gallons to a full 2 yard v box. You'll be surprised the amount of salt your going to save.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Just outfitted ours with 35 gallon tanks too .20 gal per min pre wet with calcium/mag/salt mix along with our liquid only truck to save on salt I'll sell you a set up ready to go $550


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I finally got to try the pre-wet system out and it worked great. All my lots were melting before i left them which impressed me.
If you aren't using one and have commercial properties to take care of i strongly recommend looking into a pre-wet system.


----------

